# Converters



## Gambara (Apr 23, 2022)

Does anyone know what type of converter, whether single stage or multiple stage would be in a 2012 SunnyBrook Harmony 21 travel trailer. I want replace my lead acid battery with a lithium 12V 100 Ah. Thanks


----------



## Yealser (May 29, 2022)

Did you find the answer to your question? I would like to know more about how you replaced the lead acid battery with a lithium. I would like to do something similar in my trailer.


----------



## Landsub (Jun 4, 2022)

I replaced my 2 lead acid with lithium AND a 2000w inverter.  My converter was pre lithium so didnt have the capacity to work with lithium.  Better to replace both at the same time.  Worked great, besides lowering the weight as each lead acid was 60lbs each, 1 lithium was 30.


----------



## LakinZ (Jul 19, 2022)

I like the MBA power converter because it is more efficient in recharging RV batteries than other products. A three-stage charger only has bulk, absorption, and float modes. On the other hand, a four-stage charger with an equalization mode protects the battery against electrolyte stratification.


----------



## wintertired (Sep 5, 2022)

Hey, thanks! Now a question. Will this converter help me to record a sree with audio too? I have some problems with my truck, and the service is in another state. Video would really help.


----------



## WilliamShakespeare (Sep 5, 2022)

Not sure that a simple video converter will also do the screen recording, especially with audio. Normally two separate programs are responsible for that. If you read https://setapp.com/how-to/record-screen-with-audio you will have a comprehensive instruction on how to do this recording. And I wish you luck with your repair.


----------



## davidosmani (Jan 2, 2023)

I would like to know more about how you replaced the lead acid battery with a lithium. I would like to do something similar in my trailer.




Speed Test​


----------



## Landsub (Jan 2, 2023)

Yealser said:


> Did you find the answer to your question? I would like to know more about how you replaced the lead acid battery with a lithium. I would like to do something similar in my trailer.


I had a 2012 pop up on the bed of a 2012 Nissian 1/2 ton.  With the factory supplied converter and  two 6v lead, 120 lbs.  I wanted to cut down the weight, so I replaced the battery with the Battle Born 12v and a Xantrex 2000 inverter.  Both fit into the battery space.  I also removed the propane stove, 3way fridge, and propane tanks, saving another 380 lbs.  We used an electric induction cooktop top.  (Cut cooking time in half).

Didnt have to do much to the electrics in the camper, other than disconnecting the original converter and wire the battery to the inverter.  Installed a couple of disconnects and it worked great.  Was able to boondock for a couple of days.  

I am a diy guy so i did this my self, with the help of you tube and these forums.  (Thanks for the help members)


----------

